# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Per sa dite e pi vetem?

## Terri

A e pi nje fuqi vere per 14 dite ndersa bashke me B e pijne per 10 dite.
per sa dite e pi vetem B-ja? (cdo dite pihet e njejta sasi vere si nga A si nga B, nuk ka rendesi sa litra vere ka fuqia).....nga terri hihihihi :rrotullo syte:  :me dylbi:

----------


## Endless

per 14 dite?

----------


## Terri

nooooooooo endless

----------


## broken_smile

...........35 dite

----------


## Terri

bravo broken....

----------

